# Night tracer ammo



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Use uv paint and throw a uv light on the bag before you shoot ( like throw a five dollar uv flashlight in the bag for a bit right before you shoot ) them bitches you can see forever (compared to steel) and you got night tracer rounds. Death be to delicious rabbits. They call me E. Fudd
Cheers


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

That would go great with the wasp glow in the dark enzo.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

What about 6mm Tracer BBs from Airsoft? Would it work?


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Chicxulub said:


> What about 6mm Tracer BBs from Airsoft? Would it work?


I'm sure I think they might have uv ammo for thay already you might look around


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Chicxulub said:


> What about 6mm Tracer BBs from Airsoft? Would it work?


Yup, they're really fun to shoot out of a BB shooter.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

How do you even aim at night? 
/uba


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Chicxulub said:


> What about 6mm Tracer BBs from Airsoft? Would it work?


they make that? I wonder what the weight is compared to a .177 bb


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> they make that? I wonder what the weight is compared to a .177 bb


Yup, they're used in airsofting, speedsofting in particular. They work like a normal 6mm BB, but they have some sort of UV resin inside them. When fired from the gun, they travel through a tracer unit it's a UV strobe light housed inside a fake suppressor).

They're very light, about .20-.25 grams. They do sell them in heavier weights (up to .50g I think). There's also 8mm BBs. 👍

They'll also work by just shining a regular torch/flashlight on them.


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Ubamajuba said:


> How do you even aim at night?
> /uba


The point of a tracer ammo is to see where your aiming? Because you can't see at night and if your in a dark place your eyes will adjust to see at night try this out when you get up to pee in the middle of the night hold one hand over your eye and cover it turn the lights on with your one eye covered and pee then turn the lights back off and open both eyes you'll find that one eye can see in the dark and one can't. I'm not responsible at all for any piss all over your bathroom.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Jorypotts said:


> The point of a tracer ammo is to see where your aiming? Because you can't see at night and if your in a dark place your eyes will adjust to see at night try this out when you get up to pee in the middle of the night hold one hand over your eye and cover it turn the lights on with your one eye covered and pee then turn the lights back off and open both eyes you'll find that one eye can see in the dark and one can't. I'm not responsible at all for any piss all over your bathroom.


 I pee in the dark every night, maybe that why my wife wont clean my bathroom lol


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah but when i walk out in the middle of night i want to shoot something. Not take a pee and then shoot something 😆. I Just need something to mark the top of my fork so i know where my ref point is. As of now i dont have any good solution. 🤔
/uba


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> they make that? I wonder what the weight is compared to a .177 bb


yes, in different weights. but maximum tracer BB weight is around 0,33g only.
Airsoft BBs are really nice ammo, if you are just target shooting.
I use 0,3g regular Bio BBs (they are very cheap, any higher weight will make them expensive)
and they fly good up to 20m at least.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Jorypotts said:


> The point of a tracer ammo is to see where your aiming? Because you can't see at night and if your in a dark place your eyes will adjust to see at night try this out when you get up to pee in the middle of the night hold one hand over your eye and cover it turn the lights on with your one eye covered and pee then turn the lights back off and open both eyes you'll find that one eye can see in the dark and one can't. I'm not responsible at all for any piss all over your bathroom.



Fun Fact: This is why pirates wore eyepatches back in the day. One eye for on deck, the other eye for below deck. 👍


----------



## olenickdesigns (Oct 2, 2021)

Ubamajuba said:


> Yeah but when i walk out in the middle of night i want to shoot something. Not take a pee and then shoot something 😆. I Just need something to mark the top of my fork so i know where my ref point is. As of now i dont have any good solution. 🤔
> /uba


theres some adhesive glow tape out there sold by maratac. i think their website is countycomm.com stuff is super awesome i put strips on my lighters and even going through a whole bic till empty the edges of the strip i put on never lifted. it would give you some great fork reference points!


----------

